# Setup Question



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's the equipment I am using.... Yamaha YHT-390BL 5.1 w sub (can't post link but can be found on a B&M web site). When I built my home I pre-wired my game room for several speakers. Not knowing at the time how I would design the ENT system I placed 6 wall ports in my room. I will call the A, B, C, D, E, and F for simplicity. I have chosen A and B for the front channels (center is under Mitsu 60" DLP) and C and D for the Rear Surround channels. My question is about possibly incorporating E and F by paralleling two more speakers in for rear surround for a more encompassing surround (I understand it will not be louder not what I am looking for). It is and odd shaped room with one port (not currently in use) 25+' from the TV (all others are 12-15' away) but over my wet bar. If this is possible I would think it would make a more complete sound plus be nice for someone sitting at the bar. If it is of interest the speakers are all run on 16 gauge speaker wire. Any recommendation on speakers and of course how exactly to wire it would be appreciated. The speakers all run into a wall plate that has banana jack ports with wire going to the receiver connecting via the red/black push down clamps.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would future proof your room by running separate rear channels so that you have the ability to run a 7.1 system. By paralleling the two rear speakers you will reduce the volume output of the rear channels by about half thus needing to raise the output volume of the receiver. Your receiver wont have the power to run them efficiently and you may cause distortion and possible damage. 
I do believe that you have pre outs on the receiver so you could add an external amp to power the extra two channels using the rear outputs.

I would run 14awg wire for the front speakers as 16 (depending on speakers) is a bit small.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

The room is "future proofed in that I have 6 seperate channels in the walls, but I couldn't find a 7.1 system in my price range and not too many things are authored in 7.1 right now anyway. I think the wire is plenty stout enough because the factory stuff is PITIFUL in size. It seems like both of their wires don't equal one side of my 16. Again I realize the volume would be sum what reduced but I am wondering if it will create a more encompassing surround there by in my opinion negating the net volume loss.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How large is the room? Do you have space behind the rear seating or are they right up against the wall?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

The room is 32'L x 16'W. The TV is in the NE corner and the seating area is about 12' from that. The room is odd shapen though because the west wall is about 8' shorter than the E wall due to bathroom and closet taking an area about 8'w x 12'l out. The furthest none used wall port is about 25' from the tv or about 13' from the seating area. The other none used one is about 8' foot from the seating area.
BELOW IS A VERY ROUGH Drawing/layout attached JPEG.
|


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Robert52 said:


> If this is possible I would think it would make a more complete sound plus be nice for someone sitting at the bar.


I think they're to far from seats to be used as surrounds, but maybe you can use it as front speakers fro music :yes:



> If it is of interest the speakers are all run on 16 gauge speaker wire. Any recommendation on speakers and of course how exactly to wire it would be appreciated...


16 gauge is okay, but 14 should be better ...I don't think is possible to change it, Right???

As far as speaker recommendations ...What's your budget??, Are you looking for bookshelf, floorstanders???


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

What if SL and SR were paralleled to make the SL and parallel the unused ports for the SR? I could REWIRE the speakers as I ran it over head in the attic above my game room and that is pretty easy to access but is it really necessary with all runs being at or under 30' (most being 18' or less)? Speaker wise I would simply want something comparable to what came in the YHT 390 in a wall mount style.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Robert52 said:


> What if SL and SR were paralleled to make the SL and parallel the unused ports for the SR?


You can, just consider this: 1) if you run it in parallel, Can your AVR handle 4 ohms loads??? I don't think you want to damage it, Right??? ....2) There's not a lot of information going to the surround speakers.

If you want to try it, I suggest a speaker selector, connect it to the AVR speaker terminal (fronts or surrounds which ever you decide to use), than connect it to wall plate and try it :yes:



> I could REWIRE the speakers as I ran it over head in the attic above my game room and that is pretty easy to access but is it really necessary with all runs being at or under 30' (most being 18' or less)? Speaker wise I would simply want something comparable to what came in the YHT 390 in a wall mount style.


You're right about the speaker wire.

I tried to read the YHT 390 speaker specifications but I couldn't, this is just my opinion, if you'll be changing speakers ...Look what's the frequency response of the Yamaha (I think it will be around 100Hz-20KHz), and get some with better response ...you can take a look  here  to start ...I used some Polk M10 before and i like how they sound, I changed them because they're two ways and I was using three ways in the front and I wanted to match them ....:bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I know I read in the manual that there was a setting for 6ohms (the norm being 8 right?) but I am unsure about 4. Thanks for the info on the wiring and speakers. I guess the biggest thing is in your opinion is my basic premise right that by doing the a fore mentioned setup I will have both better sound at my bar AND more importantly a better(richer) surround since there will be 2 surrounds for each channel one beside and behind the seating area? Thanks.

_If you want to try it, I suggest a speaker selector, connect it to the AVR speaker terminal (fronts or surrounds which ever you decide to use), than connect it to wall plate and try it_

I am failing to completely understand what you mean here please advise.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a look at the specifications of the 390 and it does not support 4 ohm loads so running speakers paralleled is a bad idea. your other option would be to run them in series. The 390 also does not have pre-outs so adding an external amp is out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey thanks for extra time on the research. Forgive my ignorance but wouldn't increasing the Ohm load to 16 (series setup according to formulas I have seen) be just a detrimental to the AVR, or is 16 a safe number with this setup?


----------

